# BIG BOY AT STEVE'S



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we finally had the day for the Big Boy and the guests from North Carolina. 
After some fiffling and work to get the fuel in the tank properly , the "Big Boy " experts Caleb Robert's and Steve Speck got the engine to perform perfectly while pulling 100 pieces of rolling stock.
There was about 25 feet of space between the Caboose and the engine while running. 














I let the experts run the engine while I tried to do some video of the Big Boy and Jeff and Chuck's Aster Berkshires .


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mergib/4662432922/

This link will take you to the pics I made of the set up of the Big Boy.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

What a day indeed, Art. You looked like a little kid on Christmas morning. The Big Boy was even better then I had hoped. Heck, it was brand new. And Jeff had gone over it with his expertise making sure all was ok from it having sat so long and never been run. He did find a broken oil pipe from the mechanical lubricator. Now that was a tough fix, but if anyone could do it.................Mr. Runge could, and did.

We figured the BB could pull the 100 cars but when you figure in that they all have El - Cheep - O Bachmann large metal wheels in the standard MDC trucks with no ball bearings on them we knew that the drag would be a whole lot. It was. Now throw in a slick track from running almost non stop Berks from the two days before..............and, we were in for some real fun. The weight of the consist was so much that we had to watch for the hook and loop couplers to not bust apart. That only happened a couple of times. You can see on the video how well the BB ran. On the first couple of starts (after we wiped the track as clean as possible) the BB walked off on its own with all the cars.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

NICE! 

Thanks for posting. Impressive with the pulling power. Stunning. Congrats with your perfect running engine! (It is allways a gamble when you buy secondhand) 
But what about the C62? I saw a glimpse of it in its cradle. Has it been out, or was it only "Big Boy"-day? 

Regards 

David 
(who now has a funtional track again  .. we still need a lot of track work, but the long mainline is workable)


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

David
It never got out of the box. I shud have gotten it out but the Guys from NC needed to steam some more and I just really forgot about it. Next week if we steam will be C-62 week. I have all the charcoal cut up and ready to go.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Art. What a show. I believe it was 101 cars, a new world record. Steve had the fire roaring and the engine hot. It was really moving. lol, if Steve would actually clean his track I know it would pull more. We missed you at Eddie's last evening. His new black S2 is georgous and so is his railroad. It ran great. They did have to do some work on the mike however. The S2 is so large we had a few tight spots in the track we had to take care of. Eddie and Ruth served fajitas for supper and some great ice cream with fresh Texas peaches. You really missed it.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

John
I would have liked to have been at Eddie's but you are aware of my treading on thin ice as it is now. Was not invited.







Could not have been there anyway. Sure wish I had
fired up the C-62. Dave Young was a little peeeved at me i think because I did not bring here out. He was probably right in doing so. The BB had had a good run and we know
how Dave loves the Coal fired. Oh well if Steve does it again next Tuesday She will be there and give Dave another shot at firinr her up with the real hard charcoal from Braziel that i have.
Was agreat day in America.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the videos is being repaired. Shud be back later to day . Sorry. Had a couple of mistakes in it, that I failed to correct.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 03 Jun 2010 10:41 AM 
John
I would have liked to have been at Eddie's but you are aware of my treading on thin ice as it is now. Was not invited.







Could not have been there anyway. 

Art, everyone was invited. I even gave you a map to his place. Your new "Big Boy" is certainly a beautiful engine. You really got a bargain this time.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

John
I probably misplaced the email for invite. No worry, like I said I would not have been able to attend anyway. Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 03 Jun 2010 02:58 PM 

Art, everyone was invited. I even gave you a map to his place. 






Hey John. Art was so excited and wound up that day I'm surprised that he can remember anything. Watching Art was as fun as watching the Big Boy. No one enjoys this hobby as much as he does[/b]*. *


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Steve and the gang in Houston for inviting Chuck M. and I down for a few days...I'll try to get a few pics posted by the end of the weekend....


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 04 Jun 2010 07:57 AM 
Thanks to Steve and the gang in Houston for inviting Chuck M. and I down for a few days...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







All the thanks go to you two. You brought all the boxes and engines down so that UPS would not have the chance to break them all. Also, my track has never been in better shape. You guys re - leveled it and added _NASCAR _ like super elevation to the curves. I also think that Chuck set a new long run time with his Berk. Having the extra alcohol tank and his changing it out on the fly was a site to see. I think he would still be running it if you did not have to leave. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Great vids of a truly great model! 

Thanks, Art. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthopuse Restoration Fund


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few photos from Steve's. The Big Boys are  Steve's on the inside track, Caleb's in the middle, and Art's on the outside. The Berkshires are mine on the middle track, Steve's on the outside and Chucks on the siding.
 










 

















 









 









 


Photo moved to display better - by Peter Bunce moderator.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO that looks sweet.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I was impressed with the Art's Big Boy. It had only seen about 20 minutes of run time at my place, running light just to test a repair. So new " OUT OF THE BOX" it walks off with 101 cars, not bad. After the tracks got greasy my Berkshire had a hard time getting 40 of those moving! (no problem with them the day before) Those 100 cars Art was pulling are always in at least 2 of the 3 curves on Steve's tri-oval track configuration, and those are 14 foot radius curves. 
I know why these guys like going to Steve's to run: He has perfectly located his track so it is in the shade after about 10:00 AM, keeping you out of the hot Texas sun!!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting these pics Jeff. I can never figure out how to reduce size or whatever to post straight to MLS. The BB"S sure did look good side by side. One day we will run all three in tandem or side by side I am sire.
Thanks for bringing the BB and the C-62 to Houston.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I up loaded a few pics of the track taken from different angles but I can not see them in the"list" to insert, however I can view them when I go to my web space ??? If only they made a steam powered computer..








I'll try again tonight... 



























(Are these the ones Jeff? SteveC)[/i]


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff for posting those. Did you get any pics over at Eddies? I forgot my camera both times.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, No I did not get any at Eddie's, I wish I had his track is very unique. Reminds me of hat you might se in the UK.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Steve C. Thank you


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 06 Jun 2010 11:39 AM 
Thanks Jeff for posting those. Did you get any pics over at Eddies? I forgot my camera both times. 

John - do as I do - wear it on your belt 24/7 - you just never know when it will be needed, like last saturday as I was in the car behind an accident at the pedestrian crossing - ALL caught on still and movie for the police investigator to use.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 03 Jun 2010 06:35 AM 
Great video Art. What a show. I believe it was 101 cars, a new world record. Steve had the fire roaring and the engine hot. It was really moving. lol, if Steve would actually clean his track I know it would pull more. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Now John, are saying that I never clean my track ??????


----------

